# Help with new bass rig!



## DjentDjentlalala (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys,i'm upgrading my bass rig.Basically,head wise i was going to pick up an Ampeg SVP1500 power amp (opinions?) and VT Bass Deluxe,i just dont know what cab should I buy.I need a high powered cab,but nothing like a 6x10 or an 8x10,and nothing too expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## davisjom (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, I would personally go for a Carvin BRX10.4 cab. Handles 1200w at 4 ohms.

As for a head, I suggest getting an Ampeg PF-350 or 500. Great sounding head, when I've used it I barely have to mess with the eq to get a good tone.

Carvin.com : BRX10.4 BASS SPEAKER CABINET
Ampeg PF-350 Portaflex Bass Head | Sweetwater.com
Ampeg PF-500 Portaflex Bass Head | Sweetwater.com

But this is just my opinion, and I'm not sure if you would be able to get some of this stuff where you're from. But whatever you buy, make sure to post pictures haha


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (Sep 26, 2012)

My favourite bass cab ever (and current part of my rig) is a Gallien Krueger neo 2x12. Super light and rated ay 600W @ 4ohms RMS. 

It's a bit more middy than the 4x10's that I've tried (Mesa Powerhouse, Ampeg Classic, Ashdown ABM, Trace Elliot, Hartke VXL). 
Highly recommended!

Other stuff to check out is the new TC Electronic bass gear, our bassist is using a BG500 2x10 combo and it can easily keep up with two half stacks and loud DW kit. Sounds really nice.

P.S. The VT Bass is the shit!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldn't get the SVP1500; just get a power amp with a lower input voltage like a Peavey IPR3000 and you'll be fine. Saves you some money too!

Cab-wise, look at the Genz Benz Focus series. They're affordable and reasonably portable, and they sound good.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Sep 27, 2012)

Why not the SVP1500? it is crazy cheap here.350 euros.


----------



## davisjom (Sep 27, 2012)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> Why not the SVP1500? it is crazy cheap here.350 euros.



My guess is because most places, if you play live, will not need that high of output for the bass to be felt and heard, 350-500w usually does the trick, the VT also has an XLR output, so you can plug into the PA system, so in that scenario you wouldn't need a large poweramp either. Not to mention most places will also be able to mic up the cab.

But it's your rig, if you feel it's needed, by all means get it.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 27, 2012)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> Why not the SVP1500? it is crazy cheap here.350 euros.



It's heavy, old-fashioned, and nothing special. I dunno what the Peavey IPRs run out near you, but here they're $300 for more wattage in a >8 lb. case.


----------



## punisher911 (Sep 28, 2012)

I tried the PF-350 through 2 different GK 4x10s yesterday, 1 was NEO and the other was regular. Didn't seem to have much volume at all. I dimed it out in GC and it wasn't loud. I just didn't feel it would keep with a drummer and a half stack. I moved over the the similar priced Acoustic B300H and an Acoustic 4x10 and it had more than enough volume and good sound too. I originally was just looking for a cabinet as my thought was to get an Ashdown Dual Tube 330 from another store, but the Acoustic set up actually sounded good and saved me about $400 total with the GC coupon and the price difference between the Acoustic and the Ashdown.


----------



## davisjom (Sep 28, 2012)

punisher911 said:


> I tried the PF-350 through 2 different GK 4x10s yesterday, 1 was NEO and the other was regular. Didn't seem to have much volume at all. I dimed it out in GC and it wasn't loud. I just didn't feel it would keep with a drummer and a half stack. I moved over the the similar priced Acoustic B300H and an Acoustic 4x10 and it had more than enough volume and good sound too. I originally was just looking for a cabinet as my thought was to get an Ashdown Dual Tube 330 from another store, but the Acoustic set up actually sounded good and saved me about $400 total with the GC coupon and the price difference between the Acoustic and the Ashdown.



Very interesting. I've been playing through the pf-350 at Sweetwater for a few days, and I've never had an issue with volume.
Were those two cabs you tried 4 or 8 ohms? If the cabs are 8 ohms, I suggest giving the pf-350 another shot with a 4 ohm cab. The head only puts out 250w at 8 ohms and 350w at 4 ohms. That may have been part of your volume issue.


----------



## Bevo (Sep 29, 2012)

My PF500 was not super loud until it had 4 ohms and then it was a monster, I used a 2-10 Ampeg and rented a 1-15 when I jammed and it could easily drown out the band.


----------



## punisher911 (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, they were 8 ohms. I knew it was pushing less with the 8 ohm cabs, but I didn't think it would be so quiet still.


----------



## Iron Beard (Oct 4, 2012)

davisjom said:


> My guess is because most places, if you play live, will not need that high of output for the bass to be felt and heard, 350-500w usually does the trick, the VT also has an XLR output, so you can plug into the PA system, so in that scenario you wouldn't need a large poweramp either. Not to mention most places will also be able to mic up the cab.
> 
> But it's your rig, if you feel it's needed, by all means get it.


 

totally disagree with this. having extra head room is a way better option than just having enough. i play a 1500 watt carvin head and would never dream of playing with any this with less power


----------



## davisjom (Oct 5, 2012)

Iron Beard said:


> totally disagree with this. having extra head room is a way better option than just having enough. i play a 1500 watt carvin head and would never dream of playing with any this with less power




I understand about having that extra head room. I like playing through a rig that is really powerful myself.
I was simply saying that most places allow bassists to mic up their cab or go direct out into the PA.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 5, 2012)

I've always gotten by on 500 watts or fewer. Hell, for most of the time when I was really gigging, I was running 300 watts solid state into a 1x15, 300w tube into a 2x12, or 400w SS into a 2x12.

Nowadays, I'm running 500w into a 1x12, and getting most of the way as loud (and plenty loud enough for the gigs/jams that I do.) And, the whole rig only weighs 40 lbs!


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Oct 8, 2012)

I found out i'm going with the PF350.WIll it be loud enough for band practice/live?


----------



## Bevo (Oct 8, 2012)

Are you running it at 350 with the matched cab ohms at 4?
If your running a 8 ohm your going to get half that power, match up the max power to your cab and it will do well.


----------

